# Dolgoch Falls



## westy (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi chaps,

Just thought I'd continue my introduction by posting a few snaps!

The path from the car park..










The bottom falls..










The middle falls.










Will go back again when the weathers brighter and my camera and lens are actually talking to each other ( :thumbsdown: )

Thanks.

Westy.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Superb pictures :thumbsup: What exposure time did you use?

Guessing by the name this is somewhere is Wales? Well it sounds like it anyway!

Keep em coming...


----------



## westy (Jan 21, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Superb pictures :thumbsup: What exposure time did you use?
> 
> Guessing by the name this is somewhere is Wales? Well it sounds like it anyway!
> 
> Keep em coming...


Your location states mid-Wales...  this is on the road back from Towyn towards Corris / Dollgelau (can't spell that!)  

Exposures were 0.4s and 0.6s for the moving water shots and yes I had my tripod!

My lens had lost AF and OS.. boo.. 

I have lots more here:- http://www.flickr.com/photos/w_e_s_t_y/

:good:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I know the road Westy but it is 70 miles from where I live.

Dolgellau is North Wales where they all talk a bit funny (Sorry John/Ric) 

I'll check out your pics this evening...


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice pics indeed.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I used to go my holidays there when I was little!!

Great shots


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Were exactly are the falls located.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

always love the time lapse water shots


----------

